# iPhone 4s and Photobucket in Safari



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Does anyone know how to copy an IMG link from Photobucket when it is open in Safari?  When I go to the full site and try to copy it, it won't let me copy what's in the little box.  Is there another way to do it?  Thanks


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

On my iPad, I tap once in the link box to make sure it recognizes that i'm in that text box; then I tap and hold until the lens shows up, then release so that "Select All" is an option that pops up.  Then, I tap on "Select All" which selects all the text in the current text box and then Copy from the pop up that appears.

I think the iPhone will work the same way?

And there's always the Photobucket app....

Betsy


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> On my iPad, I tap once in the link box to make sure it recognizes that i'm in that text box; then I tap and hold until the lens shows up, then release so that "Select All" is an option that pops up. Then, I tap on "Select All" which selects all the text in the current text box and then Copy from the pop up that appears.
> 
> I think the iPhone will work the same way?
> 
> ...


No, I couldn't do that on my iPhone, Betsy, but I downloaded the PhotoBucket app and it works great.


----------

